# JasperReports Viewer öffnet sich nicht



## steven.klein (9. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


```
String reportSource = Pfad + "subs/reports/vorgang.jrxml";
        JasperReport CompiledDocument = JasperCompileManager.compileReport(reportSource);
        JasperPrint DocPrint = JasperFillManager.fillReport(CompiledDocument, params, conn);
        JasperViewer.viewReport(DocPrint,false);
        
        JasperExportManager.exportReportToPdfFile(DocPrint,reportDestPdf);
```

der obige Code müsste eigentlich den Viewer öffnen, tut er aber leider nicht.
Das PDF File wird erstellt. 

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee was ich falsch mache bzw. was quer läuft.
Ich hab JasperReport 1.3 installiert und benutze iReport 1.3.0 die java runtime version ist 1.5.0_09-b01.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Steven


----------



## DP (9. Jan 2007)

wo soll denn ein viewer angezeigt werden?!


----------



## steven.klein (10. Jan 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wo soll denn ein viewer angezeigt werden?!



Sorry,

kann es sein das Du JasperReports nicht kennst bzw. noch nicht mit gearbeitet hast?

Gruß
Steven


----------



## DP (10. Jan 2007)

doch, aber nur zum generieren von pdf-dateien welche dann  verschickt werden.

wusste nicht dass jasper nen fertigen viewer mitliefert?!

kenne nur den ireport zum designen von jaspers.


----------

